# You Should maybe lock your doors!(the operation!)



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

I think that locking your doors is a good idea lest someone gets in!

#0304 1560 0004 5547 2206


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

I'm in:

0103 8555 7496 6746 1043


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

o 


Stacey


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Are the Piranhna Brothers at it again......

_
At the age of fifteen Darb and Jason started attending the Ernest Pythagoras Primary School in Clerkenwell. When the Piranhas left school they were called up but were found by an Army Board to be too unstable even for National Service. Denied the opportunity to use their talents in the service of their country, they began to operate what they called 'The Operation'... They would select a victim and then threaten to beat him up if he paid the so-called protection money. Four months later they started another operation which the called 'The Other Operation'. In this racket they selected another victim and threatened not to beat him up if he didn't pay them. One month later they hit upon 'The Other Other Operation'. In this the victim was threatened that if he didn't pay them, they would beat him up. This for the Piranha brothers was the turning point._


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

galaga said:


> Are the Piranhna Brothers at it again......
> 
> _
> At the age of fifteen Darb and Jason started attending the Ernest Pythagoras Primary School in Clerkenwell. When the Piranhas left school they were called up but were found by an Army Board to be too unstable even for National Service. Denied the opportunity to use their talents in the service of their country, they began to operate what they called 'The Operation'... They would select a victim and then threaten to beat him up if he paid the so-called protection money. Four months later they started another operation which the called 'The Other Operation'. In this racket they selected another victim and threatened not to beat him up if he didn't pay them. One month later they hit upon 'The Other Other Operation'. In this the victim was threatened that if he didn't pay them, they would beat him up. This for the Piranha brothers was the turning point._


:r Did you take care of that thing? What thing? You know...that thing? Oh! That thing with the guy in the place? Yeah that thing. Yeah, I took care of it...


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

There are a whole crap load of paraniahs in this one I do believe!


----------



## theromulus (Sep 9, 2005)

03052710000097961068


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Dang ... you boys are goooood!!

o


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Well, hell, I guess one more won't hurt -

 0483 5970 0210 1502 1473


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

if you are part of this let us know by posting!


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

By proxy I hope 


Stacey


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Set to launch, Monday! :gn


:ms NCRM


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

This might get kinda ugly!!

o :al :w


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

I've called a locksmith who should arrive on Wednesday. :r


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

Bwahahahaha!!!!! I'm in...

0103 8555 7496 4767 9956

Out with tomorrows (3/20) mail.

Steve


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm in!

0305 2200 0000 7329 1101


----------



## theromulus (Sep 9, 2005)

I can hear the explosions already.
Time to kick back and watch the devastation. o


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I am always up for rewarding stupidity :tg 

0304 1560 0003 9852 3515


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

they are hitting already! Bwahahaha This is just too much fun!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

o Hang on, this looks to be a bumpy one!


ATL


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

I think 6 have have touched down so far, and at last post count there are still several in route. :r


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

JezterVA said:


> I think 6 have have touched down so far, and at last post count there are still several in route. :r


I'm sure I am missing something here - where are these things coming down.


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=22004


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm in 
DC # 03050830000145061763
Now to grab some popcorn and watch the show.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

There should be some major explosions hitting starting today. Run for cover.


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

he he...


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

hey folks im trying to give all that helped in this more ring gauge but its not quite doing well it says ive given too much out in the last 24 hours. id appreciate if people can help me out with this one


----------

